# AC50 Filter Media



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm planning on ditching the carbon on my new AC50 filter but not sure what to use in it's place. Also should I get rid of anything that came with the new filter and replace it with something better? Any ideas?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I modded a ac50 for a DIY refugium that held chaeto for a reef tank of mine, and i was going to post a pic. but cant seem to find my memory card reader, i'll post a pic later. But what i did was hot glue plastic mesh from the bottom of the outflow to the top when it touches the cover piece. With that it'll give you a extra couple inches to stuff stuff in there. I'd stuff the whole belly of the filter with matrix, if you cant get it then ceramic rings, and just top it off with pillow stuffing from a little below the outflow to the top.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

BlakeL said:


> I'm planning on ditching the carbon on my new AC50 filter but not sure what to use in it's place. Also should I get rid of anything that came with the new filter and replace it with something better? Any ideas?


1. Ditch the carbon --- 
2. Replace with either another sponge or buy Bio-Max.
3. Get rid of everything (if you meant old sponges) But if it came with Bio-Max, will re-use this.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

chopsteeks said:


> BlakeL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on ditching the carbon on my new AC50 filter but not sure what to use in it's place. Also should I get rid of anything that came with the new filter and replace it with something better? Any ideas?
> ...


I bought it new so it has the original sponge but should not use it and just have tons of bio-max instead?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

BlakeL said:


> chopsteeks said:
> 
> 
> > BlakeL said:
> ...


Use the sponge. The sponge will trap the waste it picks up.

But instead of using the supplied carbon, you can add more bio-max to increase the surface are where good bacteria can grow. Save the carbon in the future as you can use this to remove any medication if you need to.

FYI. Started using AC110 on a 125 gallon tank in addition to existing canister filtration. Love the ease of cleaning as I can easily clean the sponge. AC products are good and powerful. I likewise added more bio-max in this AC110.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

chopsteeks said:


> BlakeL said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Ditch the carbon ---
> ...


Use the sponge. The sponge will trap the waste it picks up.

But instead of using the supplied carbon, you can add more bio-max to increase the surface are where good bacteria can grow. Save the carbon in the future as you can use this to remove any medication if you need to.

FYI. Started using AC110 on a 125 gallon tank in addition to existing canister filtration. Love the ease of cleaning as I can easily clean the sponge. AC products are good and powerful. I likewise added more bio-max in this AC110.[/quote]

Thanks for the reply. I'll grab some more Bio-Max this weekend.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Is this the only filter on the tank? I think I'd just go with 2 foam blocks in place of biomax or carbon


----------



## Raiderdane (Sep 23, 2013)

I Have the AC 50 as one of my 3 filters.....I Use 2 foam blocks and 1 bag of Bio Max. Ditch the carbon. The great thing about the foam blocks and Bio Max is that they can be reused for a long time, just rinse off a little in some tank water when you do your filter maintenance.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you can get matrix though i'd go with that over bio-max. I use both, and i think matrix is far superior.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

This will be the only filter on a 20L so should I go with two sponges or double the amount of biomax? I could also get a scotch bright pad upfront for finer filtration and still probably have room for more biomax.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Honestly, and this is just my opinion the sponges from aquaclear will always be more of a mechanical filtration then they will ever be for biological. Hence even they say right on the box it's initial purpose is mechanical with "enhanced biological filtration" To take up 2/3 of the filter with mechanical seems like wasted biological processing potential. When you look at the ac50 the outflow from the intake into the filter housing it is at the filters midpoint section. By suggestion you would put the sponge on the bottom, but when the initial flow is hitting the mid section which would be the chemical with biological being the top layer. So before flow sinks down to the bottom for mechanical the water is hitting the mid section.

Now since chemical filtration isn't going to be used, your left with a giving option of 2 layers of sponge/foam insert, layered with 1/3 of a filter for biological use which is really the main purpose of a filter so why limit it so much. If it were me i'd add a prefilter to the intake, and just stuff the whole belly of the ac50 with biological media, or i'd take the sponge, and put it vertical in the hob to block all water flow before it got to the biological media, and stuff in as much as i could for bio. Prefilters do need to be rinsed, and squeezed once a week though, i use fluval edge prefilters on my shrimp tank they seem to do well, but there is other options out there for prefilters.

The decision is obviously up to you, but for the best use of a filters true intended purpose would be on the lines of what i mentioned.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There is some erroneous info here. The sponges in the AC filters are bio media as well as mechanical. Prior to the renaming of the AC line and the addition of the bio rings, the sponge was the bio media. The reticulated sponge material is the heart of the Hamburg filter and makes a very good bio media. I would add a second sponge (mine all have two, except the 110), which allows you to easily place a layer of polyester batting between the two. This batting can be tossed whenever it gets dirty. It will trap some of the finer material that may pass through the sponge. Alternatively, you can add more of the ceramic rings or matrix or pot scrubbies.
"Rinsing" the sponges is not nearly sufficient. The sponges will become packed with solid debris and only vigorous squeezing in a container of tank water will remove it. It usually takes several changes of water to get them clean.
All in all, the AC line are very versatile filters. The sponges will last for many years, and they work very well. Also, you don't have to turn them off to clean the elements.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think any surface in a good water flow will harbor beneficial bacteria so the same statement will apply to sponges, pads, bio-media or any other product that is used in your filters.

I have used double sponges in the smaller Aquaclear filters with good results and also use Polyfil Traditional Batting in a single layer that is slightly wedged along one long end of the top sponge, just enough to keep it from being swept into the tank.

I also agree that vigorous cleaning of the sponges is the only effective method that I have found to dislodge the dirt. I use a hose sprayer from my sink to flush out most of the debris but on a newer sponge, squeezing it gently under flowing water works the best for me. I have never experienced any mini cycle or increase in ammonia or nitrite using this method.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Cryptic, great idea with the mod. Simple and effective! Thanks for sharing that.

As for what media to use in your AC, it really comes down to personal preference. I use double sponges in my 110, and feel it's the best way to go to get both mech and bio filtration in one media. However, I am also running a canister packed with bio media alongside it.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Not really sure what was erroneous by what i said as i never said it's not a biological media, but it is a mechanical media that enhances biological filtration. Say's it on the box, says it on their forums. Sure it can be used a biological media, and back in the day it's all they pushed. I can cut up a t-shirt, and toss it in it'll become a biological media, i've seen lego's used as biological media, but i think it's also fair to say biomax is a bit superior, but to avoid debates i did say in my opinion. Maybe it's a sales gimmick, or hagen's research, and development of their own products forever now, but it is their #1 product to push choice now for their bio media, but unless me or someone else can post an official statement by hagen it's all a matter of opinion.

I've been modding HOB's for a long time now, think i've even posted pictures of mods i've done on mine in this forum, all using foam/sponge so i'm not completely partial, except i'm partial towards what i think are better ways again in my opinion to improve biological processing, while maintaining a good flow. I have biomax, fluvals cermaic rings, matrix, plastic rings, scrubbies in different filters, and i feel the biomax, and matrix do a better job, require less maintenance. I don't like top keep my bio-media in bag's though, i like to dump them into the hob's for a more uniformed flow, and less likely to become clogged or trap debris. I also think buildup is less likely to occur. I've seen people on here say the rings clog up, but personally i've never had that experience. I have one HOB that has only ran on ceramic rings, and pillow stuff for 5 years straight now, no clogging yet.

The very reason why i try to limit sponge/foam use was said. The constant cleaning of them. Personally i prefer pillow stuffing as i always recommend on here as all you have to do is pull it out, and put some more in right from the top. I think what drains a lot of people in the hobby is maintenance over time, i like ways to cut that down for msyelf. But hey like i said, in my opinion. Take it or leave it dosn't matter to me

Thing about the Hamburg filter is your sucking water through, or draining water through which is not how the ac works. The sponge has water flow around, and absorbs while being submerged.



CjCichlid said:


> Cryptic, great idea with the mod. Simple and effective! Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> As for what media to use in your AC, it really comes down to personal preference. I use double sponges in my 110, and feel it's the best way to go to get both mech and bio filtration in one media. However, I am also running a canister packed with bio media alongside it.


Thank you, and true.


----------



## Raiderdane (Sep 23, 2013)

The good thing about this Forum is you will receive all kinds of opinions from Novice fish keepers......and all of these methods work, or we wouldn't recommend them. I Have 3 filters on my 55 gallon Mbuna tank and all 3 are setup differently, so something that works for me and my AC50 might be a little different from someone elses AC50 because of how my others are setup. You will never go wrong with any one persons way of setting the filter up, but you might find one that you prefer the best after trying......I come on here and read up and try different filter media setups from different peoples opinions and I have been keeping Mbuna all my life. I Love trying out different ways to setup my filters. Good luck and enjoy your Fish!!


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Raiderdane said:


> The good thing about this Forum is you will receive all kinds of opinions from Novice fish keepers......and all of these methods work, or we wouldn't recommend them. I Have 3 filters on my 55 gallon Mbuna tank and all 3 are setup differently, so something that works for me and my AC50 might be a little different from someone elses AC50 because of how my others are setup. You will never go wrong with any one persons way of setting the filter up, but you might find one that you prefer the best after trying......I come on here and read up and try different filter media setups from different peoples opinions and I have been keeping Mbuna all my life. I Love trying out different ways to setup my filters. Good luck and enjoy your Fish!!


Great analogy....totally agree.....I never stop learning in this forum.


----------

